
Lumnify – an interesting project that helps you hire the best developers - stanislavb
https://lumnify.com/
======
throwaway_374
This is a very welcome and refreshing change to the usual "lets rip off old
ACMICPC and Computing Olympiad O(N) dynamic programming problems and sell them
off to gullible lazy recruiters". Yes, I'm looking at YOU Codility and a
(shamefully YC funded alumnus) Hackerrank.

